# Plumbers Putty as Clay Bar



## craigxt22 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

I've read on other forums people successfully using plumbers putty as a clay bar. Can it be used? Can't find any other threads on this forum with this discussion.

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

why even think about it when clay and clay cloths can be had for cheap..certainly cheaper than ruining your paint job


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Agree with the above, I've used the stuff as I'm a plumber, I've certanly never thought I'd use it as clay for my car.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just use a clay bar. You wouldnt wipe your **** with a flannel would you?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope on the plumbers putty man that stuff is super sticky.

I have over a Kilo of clay and wont be using any of mu plumbers mate.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nope, pipe insulation is much better


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

S63 said:


> Margaret Thatcher - No, No, No - YouTube


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Forget Maggie - Sir Ben Kingsley as Don Logan in Sexy Beast.


----------



## Joekavv (Jul 29, 2013)

Thats funny lol


----------

